# Glisser mes films pc vers itunes



## ifine (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avoue ne pas savoir si vous avez déjà posté à ce sujet (désolée!!!)

Un ami m'a confié son iPad2 en me demandant de lui mettre des films que j'ai sur mon pc.

Bon... j'ai ouvert itunes, connecté l'iPad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Normalement, dans la partie pour synchroniser, je n'ai qu'à choisir l'onglet "film" et choisir le film à synchroniser.

Sauf qu'évidemment, aucun de mes films ne se trouvent sur iTunes.

Donc je voulais simplement faire glisser mes films présents sur pc vers la partie "films" de iTunes.
Manque de pot, ça marche pas.

J'ai entendu parler d'une application (je crois Air quelque chose). Mais c'est payant...

Il n'y a aucune solution à part sortir le porte-monnaie?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour votre aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 				 			 			 			Hors ligne


----------



## Heatflayer (23 Novembre 2011)

Simplement une petite convertion au format nécessaire !

Ou alors installer une app' comme Gplayer, qui lit tous les formats !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Novembre 2011)

ou Aceplayer momentanément gratuite et qui est tout simplement formidable...


----------

